# Perdido Bay



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

I am ready to try my new home waters of Perdido Bay. Would like to target flounder, reds and trout (specs or white). I want to leave my dock in upper Perdido Bay at first light and head for the mouth of Perdido river. Is this a good starting point?
Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Perdido Bay has nothing but mullet in it.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, that is a good place to start, at least in my limited experience over there. Caught a lot of reds and flounder near there.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

How about around the Lillian Bridge?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Mullet only.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Definitely not mullet only as I have killed reds and trout in Perdido bay (two of my favorite spots are in Perdido bay). There are a bunch of places with saltmarshes and isolated pools where bait builds up. I like to fish these spots on outgoing tides when the bait gets washed out of the protected pools. Honestly, I almost don't want to tell folks how much P-bay rocks as I feel like most of the other areas around here (big lagoon and the intra costal) are over fished.
The bay has a reputation for being polluted largely because of the papermill on 9 mile creek. Historically (in the 80's), the papermill had a large impact on the health of the bay, but litigation has aided in cleaning up the papermill's waste (which is still unacceptably high). Recently Perdido bay was classified as a outstanding Florida water shed based on nutrient cycling, species densities etc.

Perdido bay rules just don't tell anyone. d:whistling:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What about the old plant in Millview?

http://www.friendsofperdidobay.com/hispb.htm


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

I am having trouble pulling up the report I found when I first started looking into Perdido bay, but as I recall, the report showed that eleven mile creek (I realize I said 9 mile earlier...my mistake) was the primary source. 
I did run into the friends of perdido bay website that give a nice historical overview of the area and the changes it has seen. I will post the report if/when I find it.

http://www.friendsofperdidobay.com/hispb.htm


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Angryturkey said:


> Definitely not mullet only as I have killed reds and trout in Perdido bay (two of my favorite spots are in Perdido bay). There are a bunch of places with saltmarshes and isolated pools where bait builds up. I like to fish these spots on outgoing tides when the bait gets washed out of the protected pools. Honestly, I almost don't want to tell folks how much P-bay rocks as I feel like most of the other areas around here (big lagoon and the intra costal) are over fished.
> The bay has a reputation for being polluted largely because of the papermill on 9 mile creek. Historically (in the 80's), the papermill had a large impact on the health of the bay, but litigation has aided in cleaning up the papermill's waste (which is still unacceptably high). Recently Perdido bay was classified as a outstanding Florida water shed based on nutrient cycling, species densities etc.
> 
> Perdido bay rules just don't tell anyone. d:whistling:


Disagree. Perdido Bay sucks. Mullet and catfish only. Best to stay east...or west. Just out of Perdido, Arnica, Wolf etc. You'd be wasting your time coming here. #damagecontrolfromangryturkeysmistake.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Perhaps I am uniquely capable of catching fish out of the Perdido bay. Indeed two days ago I pulled two slot reds (24" and 18") two keeper trout and two sail cats out of bayou Garcon in two hours. I have never had that kind of productivity out of the intra costal or big lagoon. With that said, please don't start fishing Perdido bay on my account... I like fishing alone out there.
d


----------



## edphil2 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm currently in the process of buying a bayhouse in Lillian on Boykin Blvd. Disappointed to hear the fishing may not be good in Perdido Bay, but encouraged that at least someone has some positive experiences. Fishing is not my major concern for buying the place as it will be my retirement home in a couple years, but I definitely want to do some fishing, both inshore and offshore. Without a boat right now, so will be confined to my pier for a while. Any comments appreciated. I might not be able to catch anything but I can still wet a hook and stare at a popping cork.  I also have a cast net so I guess I still fry up some mullet.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a lot of implied sarcasm in this thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edphil2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cool. I just don't know. I have done quite a bit of offshore fishing out of OB and PCB, but only been inshore around Mifflin Creek once and went with some guys to Venice a couple of times. I'm really looking forward to it. I love redfish on the half shell on the grill.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

About this time of year the reds begin to school up in perdido and weeks bays, look for birds working.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarcasm......what's that?


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Hi Guys! 

I live on the water on the south end of Perdido bay off of Innerarity Point Road and I have to say that in the roughly 6 months I've lived and fished here, I've caught nothing in the bay but catfish. For clarification, I'm only using lures and have tried about every salt water lure you can imagine. 

To my surprise, sail cats will attack just about any lure (both top water and bottom.) I caught two sail cats yesterday in about a 15 minute period on a top water baby mullet lure about 4" long. Apparently the sail cats feed on the surface too because I did a cast right into the middle of a bunch of splashing and immediately hooked one. 

That really makes me wonder about the ecosystem in Perdido Bay. My experience with ocean cats has always been that they are bottom feeders and don't chase floating or moving bait. Not so here in the bay! I was casting my lure and doing a high speed jerk and retrieve and they were still going after me. I'm guessing there are so many that they have had to adapt their feeding style to survive. They are clearly plentiful based on the number I am able to catch in a very short period of time. 

I might add I've also never seen so much slime on catfish. Every time I catch one the line, lure, and hooks are all full of catfish slime llike nothing I've ever experienced with catfish before. They put up a great fight, and that's a lot of fun, but they are a mess to get off of the tri hooks on the lure and release. If there's a market for slime, I could get rich in a hurry!


----------



## Oceandweller (May 15, 2016)

I have been having a problem with sail cats as well. To me they are a pain and while I may have to start eating them I tire as they hit anything.


----------

